# Deer



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Wife took these, but I think we reduced the size too much for e-mail.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

60 yards too far?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx for sharing


----------



## Darin24 (Aug 4, 2015)

it's getting to be that time of yaer


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Couple months and we will be seeing fawns in South Tx


----------

